# LOOK WHAT'S ON EBAY



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

LOOK AT THIS ITEM FOR SALE. Somebody is sure going to be disappointed when this is delivered. A pure case of misrepresentation if I ever saw one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290443073878&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

????? It's a Bachmann Big Hauler....so? It looks to be a regular one and not an Annie but I didn't see anything that was blatantly untrue (except the part about it not being for the "kiddies" but that is a subjective statement...)


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

It only takes 2 idiots to turn any auction into a circus.

Too bad they never bid like that on mine...


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

yeah i didnt pick up on it either 
whats the mis rep?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's no misrepresentation.... the word "huge" is a stretch, but G scale is huge compared to HO scale. 

BUT, the buyer will be disappointed at the price they pay when they find out the real value. 

Wait until they turn up on MLS asking how to change the crummy sound unit, or the smoke unit blows, or the gears strip... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

oh --the description 
thats just puffing -not a mis rep 


i have no sympathy for those shoppers on ebay who buy on impulse (having done so myself) 

or who are uninformed regarding the market 

btw it is amazing what some folks price things at isnt it! 

been on ebay recently looking for some simple LGB and it can be ridiculous


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The auction itself is fine..a bit over the top in the description! 
but still an accurate description.. 

but yeah, $178 was the winning bid! plus $20 for shipping.. 
so thats a $200 older big hauler..(not even an annie) 
worth 50 bucks, tops, on a good day.. 
I wouldnt pay more than $30 for one.. 

Scot


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

....and over the weekend a good condition LGB 2070D low cab Austrian U class in yellow box went for $110. 

I don't get it....


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So who's the crazy one here? 

Not the seller for sure. 

He talked the item up and got $178.00 for a $50.00 item. 

Can't blame him for that. 

If you're going to buy anything anywhere, you need to do your home work first. 

Big Lots and Harbor Freight have some great deals. But not everything they have are great deals. 

And Ebay is the same way. 

Randy


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess the misrepresentation is somewhat subliminal. 

In my opinion, the soundtrack that played when I looked at the page would definitely be misleading to someone who doesn't know what the actual sound system fitted to the Big Hauler really sounds like.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

looks familiar, like I've seen it on MLS somewhere?


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

I was watching that one for a parts bash, but gave up early on. Didn't check out the final price.. wow. 

Hope the buyer is happy with their purchase. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Caveat emptor------"Let the buyer beware"


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, the buyer has 274 buys so he's not a novice, maybe he's just rich beyond belief Hah LOL or it was something he really really wanted!!! Things that make you go "hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm" Oh well, I'm sure the seller is happy, maybe the buyer is too!! If not it will end up back on the "Evil Bay" "such is life" on Evil Bay. Another fine deal for them and paypal!! And the wheel goes round and round! Regal


----------



## Ken101Ward (Jan 1, 2010)

"Evil Bay" is an understatement. They have created a place for the unscrupulous to take advantage of the ignorant.
I fully believe in, "buyer be ware" but I think the site and some sellers inspires others to overprice their wares. I recently 
viewed an item labeled, "Authentic Train Engineers Gloves." If I'm not mistaken the asking price was $10.
Unfortunately, those gloves are regular Wells Lamont work gloves available at Home Depot for $2 a pair. 
Maybe it should be, "EBay, the place for some Evil Sellers."


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont know.. 
I dont really feel sorry for the buyer.. 
price information is very easy to find..one good source..ebay! 

click on "completed auctions" (only look at items that actually sold..unsold items, and their asking prices, are meaningless) 

one full Big Hauler set for for $49.99, loco, track and cars.. 
another full set for $70.00 
locomotive alone, older Big Hauler, for $36.74 (the true value of the loco being discussed in this thread) 
Thirteen ANNIES (much better than the older Big Hauler) sold between $60 and $87 each.. 
etc etc.. 

There is just no excuse for paying $200 for that engine.. 
If you cant take 5 minutes to do some basic research, you deserve what you get IMO.. 

P.T. "there's a sucker born every minute" Barnum was not a crook!  

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeeze, I have to put mine on ebay! They are just up on shelves for display. I could get rich! 

hahahahaha! 

Greg


----------



## terry_n_85318 (Jan 3, 2008)

I paid $125 for a brand new Annie.......


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 15 Jun 2010 10:20 AM 
Jeeze, I have to put mine on ebay! They are just up on shelves for display. I could get rich! 

hahahahaha! 

Greg 


No Greg, you are like me, the DAY you put on the "Evil Bay" it will go for less than ever!! Thats what usually happens to me. I'm considering placing an engine on there that is going for anywhere from $550 to upwards of $650. The day I put mine on it will only fetch $350 hah LOL that's the reason for my hesitation,so far! Would really like to sell it off of evil, and a more personal approach than there!!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

What ya need to help sell one is a pretty convincing sound system in the background. 
If course there were no claims that the sound played is what you get. Neither does it say you don't actually get that sound. 
It merely says it comes with chuffing sound.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Why is eBay sometimes reffered to as "Evil Bay" I thought eBay simply matched buyers to sellers. What, exactly, are they doing that is so evil?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I refer to it as that, because of my 5+ years of selling and buying on there, I from my personal perspective, believe it is such because of my experiences there! Some of you may not have had any, but then its probably because of limited use of the site, and you really haven't dealt enough to have or been fortunate or not so fortunate for some what you thought were good deals gone bad either by the seller misrepresenting an item or receiving what you thought you were getting, turning out to be far from what you saw, or read!! I supported myself through there for 10 months of un-employment here a couple of years back, just to survive!! Some of the bad deals have also come from highly rated dealers, sellers, which I took to dispute, and won, and then after they lost the case, locked me out from buying anything from them again even after 2yrs. I say today as I speak Evil Bay is probably a better place to buy than sell, for me anyways. Still look for bargains, but not so much into selling there although occasionally I do!! I would rather deal face to face or person to person on a smaller basis than the bay in general!! I have been doing both for several years, and I maintain a 100% positive feedback rating. When I list what i sell I tell the buyers anything that I know of that is wrong with the item so there is NO questions or possibility of a misunderstanding. Unfortunately not everyone is honest in this world, and lack integrity!! Anyways that's my personal opinion and I'm stickin to it!! Regal


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand. Thanks


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

With well over ten years of international buying and selling of everything from $1 items to cars with multiple accounts, nary a problem where I was out money. 

As a buyer, always read, ask questions, and know what you are getting. Sometimes you get a bum item, or sometimes, (back in 2004) you get an LGB Ballenberg rack loco for $55 because it was sold in the Lionel tinplate section with no description. 

For a seller, in the end it takes TWO people that really want something. And as a seller, sometimes it works (when I sold a bunch of $50 1600 LGB turnouts for $150-170 each) or not (set of good Cibie Oscar vintage racing lights that went for the opening bid of $60, there should have been at least a zero at the end of that). 

But it has changed, they have pushed the little guys out as far as sellers due to the high fees. 

I liked the 1990s days of money orders, exterior hosting was required for pictures and buyers and sellers actually had to talk to one another.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I always called it Evil Bay because I can't get away from it. It draws me in and consumes my time. I love to go through it and see all the stuff i want. usually the stuff is cheap when I don't have any money. Hence 'evil'. 

Terry


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

There are bargains then there are bachmann's.

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 15 Jun 2010 05:17 PM 
What ya need to help sell one is a pretty convincing sound system in the background. 
If course there were no claims that the sound played is what you get. Neither does it say you don't actually get that sound. 
It merely says it comes with chuffing sound. 

Tony, way down at the bottom of the page in yellow was the sound disclaimer. Not overly easy to see...


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

That it does. 

Teach me to check more carefully.


----------

